# '67 Power Antenna



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone have any good pictures or information on this? Specifically looking for part numbers or any identifying marks on the antenna that would say it's the right type for the car.

Looking at buying one, and for the price I want to be sure I get what I need.

Thanks!


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Going to dig this topic up again, but with a different question.

Anyone have any information or a template on where the hole should be located in the quarter panel? I've tried mounting mine a couple of times and can't see how it can possibly fit - got a sinking suspicion that since this car didn't have the power antenna originally, the hole in the quarter panel isn't located correctly. 

Seems to me it needs to be at least an inch lower down the panel than it is.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Might be smart to get a hold of Bob Vidan who posts on the PY forum. Bob has a lot of experience with early options. The original GTO Restoration Guide may have a dimension for the hole, otherwise a '67 Fisher Body manual will. I have later Fisher body manuals but gave both of my copies of the GTO Restoration book away, as they are of next to no help for '70-72 restorers.

Will note, national venders over the last 3 decades have cut down '68-69 power antennas and soldered the correct upper end back on. I believe they had to make the correct lower mtg bracket. In the late 80's, knew of several Pontiac venders that were making early correct GTO power antennas this way.


----------

